# Have you ever heard of these?



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Pineberries look like albino strawberries and taste like pineapples. Pineberries start off green, gradually turning paler as they ripen. Discovered wild in South America and rescued from extinction by Dutch farmers...they are smaller than most commercially grown strawberries, measuring slightly less than an inch. The pineberry is said to combine the shape and texture of a strawberry with a flavor and smell closer to that of a pineapple.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Never heard of them. They are kind of pretty. Do you know if you can buy them or are they just bringing them back from extinction so far?


----------



## gramm27 (Oct 22, 2011)

I've never seen anything like them. I would love to try one though as i love pineapple.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Very interesting! I'll have to keep a watch out for them.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I have never seen them , except on Pinterest. I would love to know where to get them, myself.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I have never seen them , except on Pinterest. I would love to know where to get them, myself.


I would also???Have to google this one.


----------



## Llamedos (Jul 4, 2012)

are they real?


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Llamedos said:


> are they real?


I asked the same question....I thought they were strawberries dipped in white chocolate, but no, they are a real fruit.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

I've never seen them before. Is it real?


----------



## knitter61 (Jan 24, 2012)

I hope to try these someday. They look wonderful!


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

love them...I want to find some


----------



## Terry Tice (Feb 12, 2012)

Just checked the Burpee.com site and they sell the plants but are out of stock right now.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> Pineberries look like albino strawberries and taste like pineapples. Pineberries start off green, gradually turning paler as they ripen. Discovered wild in South America and rescued from extinction by Dutch farmers...they are smaller than most commercially grown strawberries, measuring slightly less than an inch. The pineberry is said to combine the shape and texture of a strawberry with a flavor and smell closer to that of a pineapple.


Just had to let you all know I received my gardening catalogue from J Parkers. www.jparker.co.uk and low and behold there were the pineberry ,pack of 5 for £9.99 so If they are available in UK other suppliers must have them....


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

I have just read up on them on the gardening site, and they are called 'Strawberry pineberries'. They are a strawberry with a smell and taste of pineapples. Apparently they have been flying off the supermarket shelves where ever they are being sold.



laurelarts said:


> Pineberries look like albino strawberries and taste like pineapples. Pineberries start off green, gradually turning paler as they ripen. Discovered wild in South America and rescued from extinction by Dutch farmers...they are smaller than most commercially grown strawberries, measuring slightly less than an inch. The pineberry is said to combine the shape and texture of a strawberry with a flavor and smell closer to that of a pineapple.


----------



## zamie004 (Apr 23, 2012)

They are as pretty as a flower...How awesome is GOD !!!!


----------



## Waterford Girl (Mar 10, 2012)

Never heard of them never mind seen them


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow, cool. Never seen these. :shock:


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

Is it a perennial???


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

OH they look so beautiful,learned something new thank's for sharing.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

New to me...my GKs are allergic to pineapple as it makes their mouths breakout after one bite. These berries might be an answer for them! I love strawberries AND pineapple!!


----------



## jassy (Sep 17, 2011)

They sure are pretty to look at, I really like the picture.


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

according to some of the web sites they say to be cautious about anyone offering seeds..as they are hybreds they will not breed true...a few places are offering plants which cost more after April....??


----------



## jenk57 (May 2, 2011)

They look delicious. My question is, will we ever see these berries in our supermarkets or will we just see late night infomercials with SUPERmodels claiming the beauty secrets of these wonderful berries?


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I had never heard of them either and they are so pretty. I didn't know there was an albino strawberry. Thanks for sharing this info with us.They would make a beautiful decoration for a party.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very interesting. I will have to watch out for them for DH.


----------



## nanap (Feb 8, 2012)

Have you actually seen these in a grocery store ?


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I haven't seen them in grocery store yet I hope to.


----------



## Johnna (Mar 27, 2011)

How odd...where did you buy them? I would love to try some.
Johnna


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

I looked in the cooksgarden.com catalog. They have a Alpine white soul as a new item.
The plant is 6.95 each. 3 or more is 5.95 each.
Looks like it, exept the little seeds are not red in the pic.

I find a bit pricey, but if the grow like the regular ones and multiply as them , I guess it is not too bad.


----------

